# 2 male, Fredericton New Brunswick, CAN



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Country: Canada
State/Region: New Brunswick
City/Town: Fredericton
Number of rats: 2
Gender: male
Age(s): young
Name(s):Unknown
Colours: "One is a tan, the other is a Siamese"
Neutered: unknown
Reason for rehoming: "The only reason we are parting with the boys is that we already have 3 other ratties, and we find that with this many that none of them are getting the quality time out and though we will miss them very much, they deserve better."
Temperament: "they are quite tame and loving ... They have been hand raised" 
Medical problems: unknown
Will the group be split: unknown
Transport available: these are not my rats but i can get a train going from fredericton to saint john, moncton or halifax
Other: these are not my rats, i found their post on kijiji.ca http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-pets...andsome-boy-Rats-Very-sweet-W0QQAdIdZ34857624
"We have a lovely cage to move them into when they get large enough, and a smaller cage we currently use because they are still too small and can fit through the bars of the big one."
















Preferred donation: none for the rats but there is a unknown price on the cage


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Oh they are so handsome. I want them so bad. The closest I could get to them is probably Sydney though. I'm located in Newfoundland and I'm sure I could find someone to drive there for a day trip =\.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can get them to saint john. however, these are not my rats, if you are interested in these guys follow the link and you can talk to the owner. if they say you can have them i'm sure people here and your friends out there could try to arrange something.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I already spoke with the owners actually, I still have to get more details but I'm pretty sure if I could find a way to get them I could have them. It's such a long long trip to get them here though =(


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps we can arrange a rattie train for you then. it may take a few days for them to get to you but they would get to you. which direction are they going? perhaps we can get them a little closer to you.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

They would be going east. I would possibly have to get them on the island. It's like 14 hours to get from my town across the ferry to nova scotia. So I think it's probably better for someone closer =(
I want them so bad but I think I'm probably the only person in my province that has ratties and is willing travel to get them as such. I checked into the ferry's yesterday after with a family member. it's a long trip...
Thanks a bunch for the offer though


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's a shame. i've had rats go across provinces but that was all by land and there was no ferries involved. and the closest i would be able to get the train on my own would be to halifax which i'm sure even even further from the ferry. hopefully you'll be able to find some closer to home though. good luck. i'm sure these babes will find a good home too.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Thanks a bunch =)


----------

